# RWS 34 Panther Pro package on sale



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

at Airguns of Arizona... for $199. They test it and shoot a chrony string and attach that to the paperwork with the rifle when they send it to you. I bought one on Friday and it was here at my PO Box Tuesday morning. What a nice rifle package. Black, good looking and with the scope included. Sure shoots nice and should only get better as it breaks in.

Am looking forward to it. A lot like a scaled down RWS 350 magnum in many ways. Sighted it in a bit shooting at stumps yesterday afternoon and then nailed a blackbird right about 20 yards away. Then proceeded to miss a bunch further out. Will take a bit before I am nearly as good with it as the Evanix Blizzard. That one is death to most anything within 75 yards.


----------

